# Fall Sale and Boat Swap at Down River Equipment



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello all,

Here are some details on our Fall Sale and Boat Swap (inflatables only):

Where??
Down River Equipment Company
12100 W. 52nd Ave
Wheat Ridge, CO
80033

When??
Friday Sept 22 (10:00-5:00)
Saturday Sept 23 (10:00-5:00)
Sunday Sept 24 10:00-3:00)

Great deals on used and new inflatables plus markdowns on almost all accessories:

DOWN RIVER PRO 14'and 15' - 10% off
All DOWN RIVER sewn goods - 20% off
Carlisle products - 15% to 25% off
Cataract shafts - 20% off (shafts only)
All PFD's - 15% off
All books and maps - 10% off
All Footwear (Chaco, Keen, and Chota) 10% to 20% off
Also fabulous deals on these top brands: Jack's Plastic Welding, Sawyer, Seattle Sports, Pelican, GSI, and more 
Sale is limited to in stock items only

The info on the boat swap/consignment sale:

-If you have an inflatable to sell please RSVP by Sept. 15th and have boats here by Sept. 20th
-Rafts/Cats/Duckies only - NO FRAMES ACCESORIES OR TRAILERS (You may sell stuff as a package, but we can only have the rubber here)
-You do not need to be present
-Choose 100% store credit or 15% commission on cash
-Unsold boats should be picked up by 3:00 on Sunday

Please call or email with any questions:
888-467-2144
[email protected]
www.downriverequip.com


----------

